# Is this normal??



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

So I am CD 19 after my bleed from my BFN after ICSI, I have no sign whatsoever of me ovulating   This is going to sound really stupid but have I no eggs left to release?   did they take them all? I am just worried that I won't ovulate  

Any help welcome


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

anyone??


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

So sorry no-one's replied. Afraid I can't help as I don't know, could it just be your body is a bit unsettled after the treatment drugs?   I doubt they've taken all your eggs, I think that's impossible? But your body will need time to recover from your recent treatment.


Hope things improve soon X


Wendy


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Wendycat   I am CD 20 and nothing is happening and I have just read my old diary and I didn't ovulate the cycle before i had IVF-came on CD40, I know something is not right, I am going to bring this up at my followup and ask for Clomid. Thanks for replying


----------



## Littlegwen (May 15, 2011)

Hello Faithope,
They cannot have taken all your eggs! As Wendycat says it's probably because you've been taking lots of different drugs and everything is all a bit confused. It's definitely worth asking about ovulation at the meeting though.
It's also entirely normal to think crazy thoughts during this process....... at least that's what I keep telling myself anyway  
Gwen


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Faithope  

I'm in a similar position, awaiting my proper af after bfn and I'm on day 43 of my cycle   I went for a blood test yesterday and it showed I was nowhere near ready to bleed   I think our systems must be completely up the spout after all the drugs we've been taking (she says having just jumped back on the crazy tx ride once again)
I don't track ovulation so I can't help with that but there will still be eggs there for you, think of all those little follies surrounding the bigger ones that they wouldn't have used when doing EC   xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Littlegwen* Thanks for taking the time to reply, I did reply yesterday but then my PC froze  I am constantly thinking stupid things-TX has really messed my head up 

*babysparkle*  Should I ask for a blood test?? I have PCO and hasd 14 follies on each ovary before I started TX, only got 4 eggs from TX, I have so much to ask on wednesday! 

Good luck ladies and thank you for replying, it really is great to have the support and advice


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Good morning   

Is it a follow up you have on Wednesday? They enjoy taking blood out of us at any opportunity so I would ask and I'm sure they'll oblige! They call it a hormone profile where I am and from that they should be able to determine where you are in your cycle and what's happening. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who asks loads of questions at these appointments   I've come to the conclusion, if you don't ask they don't tell. So I now question everything. Do you take a big list like me?   My only thing is I then forget to take my time and re read the list to make sure I've asked everything  
Hope you get some answers, keep us posted


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey *babysparkle* 

I typed a list out yesterday  I know thats sad but I wanted to look like I mean business and that I am in control of MY body, not a clinic. I know my body very well (since getting obsessed with wanting a baby) and I know that things are going pear shaped, it's not paranoia or stress, things are going wrong. I have a pink folder with all my paperwork in, all my period cycles since 2007 and all the IVF stuff  I will ask about hormone profile so thanks for letting me know  I will keep you updated


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Winsome* That is a great explanation hun so thank you xxx I know it sounded irrational and silly  but as this is my first TX, I haven't a clue whats normal or not  thanks for replying


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello again,


Just wanted to say I think it's a great idea to go to your appointment with a list of questions to ask, it's good to be prepared and as you say, it's good to feel like your body is your own. One of the things I struggle with is having to 'hand over' my body and trust them to look after it!  


Wendy


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks, I want to feel like I am involved, not them telling me what I can and cannot have, they have medical qualifications but I also have insiders knowledge on my body  only I know it better than anyone  Thanks *Wendycat* xxxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya Faithope 

Are you using OPKs because i was and it wasn't until cd17/18 that i got what i think was my surge (the evap lines were much darker) but i didn't have any of the usual OV type twinges that i normally get so i don't know if i've actually popped an egg or not.

I think it's normal to worry about it, i don't think you're being silly 

Good luck on your review appointment xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*L_ouise* I have done the whole shubang over the years  I have done the smiley face ones, the line ones, the cheapy ones, the CBFM and all that time I had ovulation pains that co-insided with the positive OPKs. Now I have stopped using them, so has my ovulation pains  so I have no idea if the egg has popped or not? Also I always got painful boobs after ovulation and I have no pains in the boobs at all. My cycles vary from day 31-40 so i know that ov would be day 18/19/20/21/22/23/24/25, I have a 15 day LP. I am CD 21 and nothing is happening whatsoever  Thank you for the good luck  xxx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi not sure how helpful this is but I read somewhere that women don't always 100% gurunteed ovulate every month anyway and somewhere else read that straight after treatment the treatment may actually knock a cycle so you don't ovulate this time round. Will try and track dwon some more info for you. take care


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah thanks *Maisyz* I was hoping to be ultra fertile this month as I read that miracles can happen after failed IVF  but guess not  any info would be great  so thank you xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Just thought I would update-its CD 30 and yesterday I had EWCM and ovary pains, I don't think I released an eggy but at least my body is trying   DH wants us to use the CBFM next month so I hope I start to get back to normal after this AF


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Faithope, that's good that you've had the 'signs'   Did you use the CBFM this month? Maybe an egg popped out if you had ovary pain?
I'm now on day 52 and no af   I had prostap last weekend so should expect her any day now but I have a horrible feeling she won't play ball.............I've been thinking it's going to start for about 4 weeks on and off   Silly lady bodies we have sometimes  
Was your follow up ok?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey *babysparkle*  I hope your AF arrives soon hun, its not funny when our bodies do stupid things  I have copied and pasted my diary entry about my follow up as it took me ages to type it 

So our followup went really well-I got the answers I wanted and finaly a professional has admitted I have low progesterone. I will copy the diary entry I put in my trying naturaly diary, to here.....

So my follow-up went as follows....

We are classed as 'poorly unexplained'...I have PCO which doesn't effect fertility BUT I don't have regular periods, my progesterone is low-thank god it has come from a doctors mouth-finaly! DH sperm sample when we did ICSI was 110million BUT only 12 million were going forward fast, the rest were 'clumping'.

So I asked about our    we have 2 front runners, one is behind, the grades are 4CC, 3AC, 3CC and the doctor said they will be putting 2 back  they survive the thaw, which he said is a 70% chance of them thawing. As for the % of it working, thats 5% less than our ICSI cycle which I didn't ask the % of that.

My womb lining-this was fine, he said that if it were under 7mm then thats the time to worry, the fact that my lining changed from 13mm to 10mm, he said that the person measuring might have measured in a slightly different angle, hence the difference.

The drugs-menopur will be upped if we need ICSI next year, but not by alot, so I am guessing 150?

Clomid-he said that as we want to do FET in 4 months, he doesn't want to 'muddy the waters' so wants me to have natural cycles, but he said we can defiantly have it if FET doesn't work while we save for ICSI again.

Now for the shocker-I said that I was on Dianette before I fell pregnant with my son, he admitted that it was the pill that helped level my hormones and thats why I became pregnant after stopping it!!! So I asked if it would help me now and he said 'yes it probably would'  BUT we are too far into the TX thing to do that so if all else fails, I will go down this route!!

Also my clinic has selected me to take part in a trial. I am going to have FET in the New Year and this trial would mean that 100 ladies will take part-50 medicated, 50 natural cycle. Now I have PCO, my progesterone is low, I have irregular cycles (ie 30-45 days)-all reason to have medicated. With this trial I would be randomly selected for either. The advantages are that the cost would be £400, not £1,000 that it would cost us.

The trial, if medicated, would involve the use of 3D scan technology, cyclogest until 10weeks of pregnancy and alot more scans than normal. I would also be helping the future ladies that need FET as this trial would help the medical world know more about which of the two is more likely to succeed in pregnancy (if that is the case).

DH and I would love to be selected the medicated but knowing our luck it would be the natural 

So as you can see, DH and I have alot to talk about and make a decision


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow that must have been infor overload for you. How do you feel about the trial? I guess it's 50/50 of it being the type of cycle you want    Would you not normally get cyclogest until 10 weeks? My hospital only do it until test date   How would you feel if you got the un medicated cycle? It's a tricky decision   
I've just started following the low gi diet for pco after going to a support group where they had someone talking about diet and fertility. It was very interesting and can't believe the dr and nurses don't point us in that direction instead of moaning when we've not lost weight!
Anyway, I hope you manage to make a decision


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

It was alitle bit but was good to hear all the positive stuff he said and that I am not going mad and that I do know whats happening with my body   My clinic only give cyclogest until OTD   I would be gutted if I got unmedicated   so I guess I know what my answer to the trial will be   I find the low GI diet hard-Ilove pasta and I love bananas and cooked carrots


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

You can still have wholewheat pasta   just a piddly amount! I've been cooking my carrots   are you not meant to?!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Raw is fine, cooked is not but I still cook mine, just a little bit, still crunchy ish but not hard   I got my info from my Zita west book. I only get normal pasta and I have a plateful   I have given up mashed potato as thats a def no-no. God the things we do


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

I know, changing diet is the most normal out of my weird and wonderful things I'm doing/have done in my quest to have a baby


----------

